# I5 Processor Temps too high 66-70 degree on IDLE :(



## mikeyaxe (May 19, 2012)

hey Guys... it seems my i5 2500k processor is getting very hot, and on windows it sumtimes touches 79 degree, when that happens windows automatically closes all running application..mostly games..

earlier on I had some trouble with my pc ..as in this tread..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...start-up-problem-i5-2500k-asus-z77-m-pro.html

followed by which i broght a better psu...now it seems i got a new issue..
i have never overclocked on this config..and hardly every had the time to do serious gaming..
maximum was 1Hr of FIFA 12 yesterday..when the game closed in between as the temp got too high..
basically the ambient room temperature is 35 degrees...
and at bios its over 65-70 all the time..in windows it does decrease..but shoots up the moment i run sum games or some heavy software..

i know i probably may need a cooler..but still guys..at idle how can it be 65-70 degree.

* Also one thing i noticed.. when i start the pc, sum times the it starts and then shuts down after 5sec and then normally starts... after my previous experience, i removed the cooler and the processor and installed it once again..and then that restarting stops...

i think it mite b bcoz of the temperature..

None the less..guys..try to gv an explanation and yes.. provide me sum better cooling options..
coz i wana overclock..but this temp at idle is scaring the S**t out of me..
...... 

Thanks...


----------



## rajnusker (May 19, 2012)

Take out the cooler, apply new paste, re-seat the cooler. OR Buy a new cooler. 70C is very high idle temps though, mine stays at 50C, with 35-39C room temp.


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

K series runs hot. apparently, anything over 2400 needs a new coat of quality TIM or a new cooler.


----------



## d6bmg (May 20, 2012)

You need an aftermarket cooler.
Buy CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO @2.1K

Remember to reapply TIM carefully before installing cooler.


----------



## mikeyaxe (May 20, 2012)

well but @SAM in this thread it says..that... i5 2500k at stock speed may not require a cooler 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html

well none the less i think ill have to get one..
or would something else would be the problem..that causing it to over heat


@ D6bmg --- i have a budget of 3K...so any good cooler which has 2 Fans?
and when you reapply the thermal compound... should i remove the previous one..or just apply over it....?

any suggestions on it?


----------



## pcforumguy (May 21, 2012)

mikeyaxe said:


> @ d6bmg --- i have a budget of 3K...so any good cooler which has 2 Fans?


Although this question is for d6bmg, I have a suggestion - 
DeepCool FROSTWIN 120MM UNIVERSAL CPU COOLER
Deepcool Frostwin | Cooler | Flipkart.com

I am sure d6bmg will agree with it


----------



## Saaby (May 29, 2012)

reset the bios to default, reset any overclocking tool. check what is the cpu fan speed. My i7 2600k stays at 30-35' at idle with cpu fan speed under 1500rpm. And under load like gaming,goes to 55-60'(BF3) with only stock cooler and only IGP.


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> Although this question is for d6bmg, I have a suggestion -
> DeepCool FROSTWIN 120MM UNIVERSAL CPU COOLER
> Deepcool Frostwin | Cooler | Flipkart.com
> 
> I am sure d6bmg will agree with it



Frostwin looks like very good cooler.
+1 with this suggestion. Go for it!


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2012)

looks like a nice cpu cooler and here's a review for this :

Deepcool Frostwin

BTW, how better is Cm hyper 212 Evo with 2 fans compared to this ? Evo will cost similar with one additional fan .


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 30, 2012)

Hyper EVO is used by many people here so more people to Vouch that its good


----------



## dfcols71 (May 30, 2012)

but in these statics 212 evo seems to be better
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

^^ According to that review 212 evo is better than nh d-14?? 
Who is the reviewer?


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

here's two better reviews :

Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Review  Page 4 - Testing & Setup - Overclockers Club

*www.vortez.net/articles_pages/cooler_master_hyper_212_evo_cpu_cooler_review,11.html

^^ from the above link CM Hyper 612S also looks good


----------



## pcforumguy (May 31, 2012)

Guys, there is not enough reviews/tests out there, that we can make decision about which is better vfm - CM 210 EVO or DeepCool Frostwin.
But from past reviews/tests there is another contender for vfm - Thermalright TRUE Spirit.


----------



## quan chi (May 31, 2012)

Guys i am also facing somewhat similar issue. how is Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ depends on what cpu you have but it's generally good for stock or mild quad core / hexa core cpu OCing.

here's a review :

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Review - Introduction


----------



## dingdong (Jun 1, 2012)

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO is very good for c2d's ok for quad cores and useless for octacores.


----------



## mikeyaxe (Jun 3, 2012)

Latest update guys...

i removed my stock cooler... refitted it.. and then reseted the bios...
at the moment the stable temperatures are around 55degrees.. and 74degrees wil plyin Skyrim on High settings..

and @PCforumguy.. nice cooler.. i liked it..
will be shopping online for the first time.. for it..
newys when i get the new cooler should i apply the liquid coolant over my current one on my processor.. or should i remove it and then apply the new one.. if then how cn i remove it..

moreove any1 here brought anything from filpcart? do they charge u more like octroi or service tax.. when u go for "Cash on Delivery"


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jun 3, 2012)

Flipkart charges 5% state VAT. You should removed the old thermal paste that is residing on your processor before installing the new cooler. To remove it, buy some lighter fluid or 70% isopropane alcohol or rectified spirit ( that the docs use to sterilize the wound when you get a cut). Dab some of the spirit/lighter fluid on a small piece of cotton and then start cleaning the processor. Make sure you don't spill it on the motherboard/processor. When it is fully clean, put a pea sized amount of thermal paste that came with your cooler on the center of your processor and then seat the cooler above it.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 3, 2012)

mikeyaxe said:


> moreove any1 here brought anything from filpcart? do they charge u more like octroi or service tax.. when u go for "Cash on Delivery"



No extra service tax is there except for the quoted price.


----------

